# Freenet et Mac OS X



## Dahas (18 Avril 2005)

Sur le site officie ( http://freenet.sourceforge.net )l, il n'y a toujours pas de portage pour MacOS. Comme le réseau et le soft sont en GPL, existe-t-il un soft compatible. Ca me ferait bien suer de rallumer mon vieux PC rien que pour ça


----------



## Dahas (18 Avril 2005)

Personne n'utilise ce réseau ?


----------



## Ptit-beignet (19 Avril 2005)

Hello,
as-tu essayer d'installer la Linux/Unix distribution ?
D'apres ce que j'ai lu (en 3 secondes donc avis peu fiable), c'est un script shell qui fait appel a Java. Donc pas de souci normalement sous osX.
Essaye et dis nous.
A+
Vincent


----------



## Dahas (20 Avril 2005)

Euhhh c'est un peu compliqué pour moi là   Donc comme toi (d'ou le topic) j'attends que quelqu'un nous fasse un tutorial


----------



## Ptit-beignet (20 Avril 2005)

Rien de bien compliqué tu fais exactement ce qu'ils te disent de faire pour "Linux/Unix".
Tu utilise l'application Terminal dans Applications/Utilitaires/


----------



## bga_O (16 Septembre 2006)

Si l'on lit bien sur le site de Freenet, il suffit de copier coller le script afin d'installer le java et freenet dans le terminal.

voica le script à mettre dans le terminal :


> wget http://downloads.freenetproject.org/alpha/installer/new_installer.jar
> java -jar new_installer.jar



l'installation à parfaitement reussit pour ma part...
me reste plus qu'à chercher comment partager...

si qq a un tuto sympathique je suis preneur ^^


----------



## demougin (16 Septembre 2006)

as-tu essayé xmeeting?


----------



## bga_O (17 Septembre 2006)

non, du tout, mais apparemment, à ce que je viens de lire c est de la visioconference ?? 

mais c est pas vraiment ce que je cherche  

a moin que je me trompe :mouais:


----------



## demougin (17 Septembre 2006)

c'est aussi de la téléphonie sip


----------



## demougin (18 Septembre 2006)

j'utilise un casque usb (de chez macway). cela marche, mais avec un fort echo de ma voix dans mes oreilles, en décalé.
y a t il un moyen de régler cela?


----------



## bga_O (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai la net impression que l'on sort du sujet ^^

je vais continuer mes recherches merci quand meme


----------



## mOOnSlide (20 Septembre 2006)

bga_O a dit:


> Sme reste plus qu'à chercher comment partager...
> 
> si qq a un tuto sympathique je suis preneur ^^



De mémoire, pour partager sous freenet il te faut "fuqid".
Et pour "dialoguer" avec les freenautes il te faut "Frost".

Je n'ai pas essayé Freenet sous Mac, du moins pas encore  

un LIEN utile pour freenet et "ses" logiciels indispensables


----------



## bga_O (24 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ce lien ^^ j'y était déjà allé... ou je ne suis pas doué ou ça ne concerne pas freenet sur mac os x...

je vais tout de meme m y pencher... 

merci à vous


----------

